# Nording Pipes



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Does anyone have any input on the quality of Nording pipes, specifically the fantasy or Erik the Red series or just Nording in general?


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

i really like nording. i have about 5 of them. they are an affordable pipe that seems to me at least to smoke as good as any other pipe i have smoked. they may not have the colectability of some other brands but smoking wise they are awesome.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I like mine too but I only have smoked low end pipes except for a dunhill once and compared to that, the nording was better..the quality and engineering on mine seem to be better compared to your average pipe but I doubt they are comparable to the high end pipes..


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a Nording Great Dane with a silver band on it and enjoy it a great deal. Very fine workmanship and a good, smooth draw. A pipe cleaner slides straight through with no issues. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

The Nording i have is a very fine pipe. Its a Smooth Red Grain Freehand and if i ever find another that fits my hand so well i'd buy it in a heart beat. Plus Erik is a great guy.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've had 3-5 of them, and have gifted a couple out to some ppl i know, two of them on here (paulmac and pistol). i have one, but the stem is broken.

they have all smoked great. for the price, their cheaper lines are very well worth the money.

if you want a mammoth of a pipe, his "signature" line, that are unfinished, are huge pipes and smoke fairly well.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> i've had 3-5 of them, and have gifted a couple out to some ppl i know, two of them on here (paulmac and pistol). i have one, but the stem is broken.
> 
> they have all smoked great. for the price, their cheaper lines are very well worth the money.
> 
> if you want a mammoth of a pipe, his "signature" line, that are unfinished, are huge pipes and smoke fairly well.


No kidding, it's huge! It smokes pretty well, but holy heavy pipe... It was my first pipe though, thanks Greg!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i have a His signature series pipe too..i like it..its pretty big chunk of wood..


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Encouraging info guys. Thanks


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a nice Nording Freehand about a year ago. I still have not smoked it. It is just too pretty.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I have 2 Nording Hunting pipes and they both smoked great from the very first smoke!


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

D'accord on the signature series; I have 3 (1 smooth and 2 in their "rustic" and smooth combo). One thing I have to comment is the beauty of these despite being unfinished. I almost decided not to smoke them, but some friends told me that would be an insult to the carver. They appear to be hand signed.

Like everyone said, they smoke great. I imagine I will have more of these since they are a great deal (about 60 bucks for the rustic). 

Out of my 3, 1 doesnt feel big at all, no bigger than a standard apple bowl. One does seem a little bigger but not unusually big. And one is damned huge! However, I prefer larger bowls as I hate refilling or switching pipes. Plus, I can always half pack it if I know I'mnot smoking it all.


----------

